# Viper 5902 Bitwriter



## jeffreym (Feb 8, 2011)

Can you program a viper 5902 with a 998T Bitwriter With 2.7 Version and where can i buy one


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jeffreym said:


> Can you program a viper 5902 with a 998T Bitwriter With 2.7 Version and where can i buy one


 Contact DEI, they will only sell one to a dealer of Viper alarms.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

need to be an authorized dealer


----------

